# Topics > Space >  CleanSpace One (CSO) project

## Airicist

Contributors:

EPFL Space Engineering Center (eSpace)

Swiss Space Systems Holding SA

CleanSpace One on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

CleanSpace One - a Swiss satellite to tackle space junk

Uploaded on Feb 14, 2012




> Swiss Space Center at EPFL just launched the "CleanSpace One" project. The aim is to design and build a satellite that will chase, grab and destroy a space debris - namely one of the first Swiss satellites, Swisscube-1 or TIsat-1.

----------


## Airicist

Space clean-up satellite takes off with Swiss Space Systems

Published on Sep 10, 2013




> EPFL's CleanSpace One satellite aims to clean up space by deorbiting debris. Thanks to a partnership with Swiss Space Systems - S3, the first janitor satellite will be deployed in 2018 using their revolutionary waste free and cost-effective launch system.

----------


## Airicist

A giant Pac-Man to gobble up space debris

Published on Jul 5, 2015




> The Clean Space One Project has passed a milestone. The space cleanup satellite will deploy a conical net to capture the small SwissCube satellite before destroying it in the atmosphere. It’s one of the solutions being tested for eliminating dangerous debris orbiting the Earth. More on
> "A giant Pac-Man to gobble up space debris"
> 
> by Sarah Perrin
> June 7, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Article "Real life 'Pac-Man' satellite will clean up space junk"

by Steve Dent
July 6, 2015

----------


## Airicist

e.Deorbit on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Clean Space: Netting a satellite

Published on Jun 9, 2016




> ESA’s proposed e.Deorbit mission plans to demonstrate the retrieval and disposal of a derelict satellite from low-Earth orbit. The mission needs to capture a massive, drifting object left in an uncertain state, which may well be tumbling rapidly. Several capture mechanisms are being studied in parallel – including casting a net.
> 
> Polish company SKA Polska won this new ESA Member State’s first competitive contract to design a prototype net gun that could be tested in microgravity on a parabolic flight. Wojtek Go?ebiowski of SKA Polska brought it along to the Industry Days of ESA’s Clean Space initiative – tasked with safeguarding both terrestrial and orbital environments – in May 2016. The net gun is comparatively low power (because it was designed for weightlessness) but here he demonstrates how it works on some low-flying drones. Results from firing the net, which is multi-coloured to make it easier to track by cameras, are being used to sharpen the fidelity of software models of net behaviour.

----------


## Airicist

ESA's active debris removal mission: e.Deorbit (with annotations)

Published on Jul 5, 2016




> ESA's Clean Space initiative is studying an active debris removal mission called e.Deorbit, which will target an ESA-owned derelict satellite in low orbit, capture it, then safely burn it up in a controlled atmospheric reentry. e.Deorbit will be the world's first active debris removal mission, and will provide an opportunity for European industries to showcase their technological capabilities to a global audience.

----------

